# Jumper Levels?



## JustImagine

HorseObsessedRachel said:


> So I know the standard jumper levels start with level 0(2'9"-3') and go to level 9(4'9"-5') and than Grand Prix. But is there jumper classes lower than 2'9"? Like 2'6" or 2'3"? I've seen people talking about smaller jumper classes, but I always thought the smallest height was 2'9". Thanks!


In some schooling shows they can start out at 2'3" =] I've heard my previous trainer say that at some barns she's even seen crosspole jumper classes, haha. I've yet to see that, though.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I don't know where you are, but here jumper heights are determined by meters - starting at 0.5m upwards.


----------



## JustImagine

JustDressageIt said:


> I don't know where you are, but here jumper heights are determined by meters - starting at 0.5m upwards.


United States. We've got to be the measurement rebels, haha.


----------



## Poneigh

I've never been to a rated show that went lower than like 2ft9-3ft or 3ft3...some schooling/local shows may though.


----------



## updownrider

JustDressageIt said:


> I don't know where you are, but here jumper heights are determined by meters - starting at 0.5m upwards.


Up until 2008, the USEF did offer jumper classes in levels. For instance, at Level 1 the fence height was 2'9 to 3', at Level 2 the fence height was 3' to 3'3 and the height increased in increments with the levels, all the way up to Level 9 with the fences at 4'9 to 5'.

As of 2009, the USEF switched to meters. 

OP - I am guessing you are looking for a fence height of something closer to .70m or .75m


----------



## upnover

Poneigh said:


> I've never been to a rated show that went lower than like 2ft9-3ft or 3ft3...some schooling/local shows may though.



This. I think the lowest I've seen at rated shows is the .85 but our schooling shows offer a .80. I haven't personally seen anything lower then that but I'm sure they exist.

A cross rails jumper class??? Sounds scary to me...


----------



## JustDressageIt

upnover said:


> This. I think the lowest I've seen at rated shows is the .85 but our schooling shows offer a .80. I haven't personally seen anything lower then that but I'm sure they exist.
> 
> A cross rails jumper class??? Sounds scary to me...


Spruce Meadows just released a class list this year with .5, .6, .7 and up - it usually started with .8. Very interesting how things change.


----------



## PreciousPony

I've heard of some rated shows with 0.85m classes - those would be about 2'6"-2'9". Schooling shows around me also have "Level 0's" which are 2'9", "Pre-Preliminary Jumpers" which are 2'6," and "Itty-Bitty Jumpers" which are 2'3." They're all division classes with year-end awards our local horse show association.


----------



## MySerenity

I saw a class called "hopeful jumpers", that was at 2'6". I'm pretty sure it was at Maffitt Lake in Iowa and it was an A rated show. I wouldn't hold your breath to find many rated shows that have jumper classes that small though.


----------

